# FriLight Parts ?



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

The wee little light that comes on when you open the door to the electrics cupboards.

Well the cover for the light has broke and i haven't been able to find somewhere that supplies the Frilight Cover for it. It's a very small thing i wonder if you can get them ?

Any tips Wise Ones ?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You could always contact the manufacturer and ask who is UK agent

Frilight AB
Traneredsvägen 112
S-426 53 Västra Frölunda, Sweden
phone: +46 (0)31-69 03 80
fax: +46 (0)31-69 00 97
email: [email protected]

c.


----------

